# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  was habt ihr mit 14 jahren gemacht/macht?

## Old Anonym

hi leute wollte mal fragen was ihr mit 14 jahren alles für sachen gemacht hab manche profi biker ham gesagt ich bin gut mach nen wallride mach dirtjump über mittlere lines und no-foot ,no,hand- und crankflip!springe 14 treppen mit nem ht runter!also was habt ihr mit 14 jahren gemacht und bin ich gut für mein alter?

----------


## v1per

hmm da hab i zum skateboardn angfangen :P a jahr drauf zum biken

----------


## BoB

da bin ich mim radl auf den großglockner gefahren

----------


## thomas_b

puh schon lange her...
da bin ich mit meinem bmx rumgefahren...obwohl es mit meine mama verboten hat weil ich mich paar mal verletzt habe 
ps. mit 14 hab ich meinen ersten helm bekommn

----------


## v1per

da wars wahrscheinlich scho zu spät

----------


## Lordz

yeahhh viper .. war auch schwuli skater boy +gg+ na aber die leute beim skaten sind ganz anders als beim biken .... 


Skaten sux ! ( wenn mans net so unbedingt gut kann ! )

----------


## v1per

also der meinung bin ich ned.
ich war gern skateboardn und wenn heut wer a skateboard dabeihat fahr ich a gern mal

----------


## thomas_b

wenn ich nciht wüsste das dir das selbe passiert ist würde ich es dir jezt übel nehmen

----------


## rembox

mit 14 ...jo aus lust und laune bmx gekauft (vorher auch skaten...aber das ist so frustrierend *g* wenn man soo lange übt und nichmal mittelmäßige tricks wie kickflip vatrial flip 360 flip blabla hinbekommt) und dann ja...gefreut das man 5er treppen springt und n 180 in der pipe kann ...

----------


## MrEF

damals hab ich basketball gespielt, geschlafen, schule gegangen, geschlafen, basketball gespielt, geschlafen, schule gegangen. und mehr nicht! :Smile:

----------


## colophonius

Fahrradfaaaahn

----------


## Konfusius

bist du überhaupt scho vierzehn?  

i glaub ned, also husch husch ins bettchen

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> hmm da hab i zum skateboardn angfangen


Da hab ich mit skaten aufgehört.
Als mich mein Bruder zum Tieschen Race2002 mitnahm faszinierte mich das Trial. Dass ich damit begann.
Dann hab ich auch Street gemacht.
Jetzt auch Freeride. 
Also so gut bin ich nicht. Leider hab ich keine Dirts in der Nähe und die höchsten "Berge" gibts da auch nicht.
Also fahr ich Hügelfreeride und Street und Trial und Trails und meinen Mininorthshore im Garten.
Tricks sind nicht so arg. Manualcombos hauptsächlich.
naja so is halt

----------


## Chris

Mit 14 hab ich festgestellt, dass man mit Mädels viel besser tricksen kann als mit Fahrrädern

----------


## X-Fire

mit ungefähr hab ich dann so langsam mit skaten aufgehört.  aber cc bin ich scho länger davor gefahren, glaub ich mal   so genau weiss ich das garnicht mehr.

ist aber lustig zu sehen, dass soviele geskatet sind

----------


## Dirty Rider

fussball gespielt

----------


## pAz

nicht viel:bunny hop,bissl dirt,freeriden,wheelie....kene wirklichen tricks!mfG

----------


## colophonius

> bist überhaupt schon vierzehn?


13 23/24

----------


## metzelzwerg

trial

----------


## Joker

mit meinen freundinnen gespielt

----------


## rembox

joker hat mit barbies gespielt .... joker hat mit barbies gespielt nnänänänänäääääänää ^^ jetz isses raus :P 

wie knuffig is das denn :/

----------


## Metzkergiga4u

löl

----------


## Old Anonym

ihr alten skater!mann muss mit 14 dirtbike fahren oder bmx oder konntet ihr euch keins leisten?also ich bin mit 12 bmx gefahren und seit ich 13bin dirtbike (ich bin erts 14)!

----------


## TiSpOkEs

mit 14 hatte ich kein geld. hatte nur mein ccrad.

----------


## KAI

ca. 3500 km MTB im Jahr! Mit 16 dann 7000 km, mit 17 dann vielleicht noch 500 km, mit 18 dann ca. 100 km (seitdem konstant ).....

----------


## Charly82

do war i glaub i viel mit de inline skates in de skate-parks. is des scho lang her...

----------


## mafa

mit 14 hab i glaub ich no vom warmen eislutscher träumt

----------


## Mr.Radical

Mit 14 bin ich noch Touren gfahrn.  

Dann hab ich den Wohli und Martin kennen glernt(wir warn glaub ich 2-3 mal Plabutsch biken) und aus wars mit Tourenfahren.

----------


## Adönis

Mit 14 saß ich noch auf meinem 800DM Stahlrad mit ner Alivio/STX/Acera-x Ausstattung und ner Duo Track 7005 Federgabel und nem blau eloxierten Humpert Downhill Lenker ( Einer von denen der nach dem 5ten mal Treppen fahren bricht) und hab davon geträumt ein Klein Atroidt in "Nightblue" mit einer gelben RS Judy SL zu besitzen. Des weiteren sollte da ein Syncross DH Lenker dran, die alten Race Face Kurbeln, ne Shannon 420 Stütze, ein FLite Evolution 2, Ringlé Vorbau, Onza Klickpedale mit Titanachse, Spenglé MTB3 Laufräder (in Gelb, passend zur Gabel), HS33 "Race Line" Bremsen, Ringlé Schnellspanner. Als Bereifung Panaracer Dart und Smoke, Paul Schaltwerk, Precision Umwerfer und LX-Schalthebel, denn die waren damals die ersten mit einer Ganganzeige!!! Steuersatz Chris King und was weiss ich noch für geiles Eloxiertes Zeug.
Das waren noch Zeiten, als wir Hans Rey's "No way Rey" Video schauten - wie er mit dem Bike Bungee sprang, oder an den Niagara Falls rumtrialte. Des weiteren waren auf der Traumliste damals ein UVex Nightmare Helm (Im Uvex-Prospekt getragen von NPJ!!!), und das uvex Skelleton Trikot, samt Hose und Handschuhen! Hach war das damals schön... *schwärm*

----------


## Biker753

mit 14 bin ich hauptsächlich cc gefahren nagut mach ich noch immer war aber auch vor einem jahr  

also so dirtmäßig hab ich no ned so viel draufghabthab grad mal no foots zambracht und schene whips vieleicht hi und da mal an onehand!
na mein gott na jetzt nach einem jehr drop ich 4m spring weite roadgaps und doubles fahr mehr dh und kann eigentlich dirtmäßig no imma ned mehr

----------


## georg

Mit 14 hab ich Legosteine sortiert und Weltraumjäger entworfen, wieso?

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> Einer von denen der nach dem 5ten mal Treppen fahren bricht

 ja ich bin zuerst ein Genesis gefahren, dass nach einem haleben Jahr Trial und Street hin war. Fürn Schrottplatz. Alles hat gewackelt.Dann ein KTM wo die Gabel immer durchschlug. Mit dem klapper ich jetzt zur Schule. Und jetzt ein kona roast 2003.

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

Mit 14 bin ich schon 4 Jahre lang Mountainbike gefahren und hatte schon nen Schlüsselbeinbruch und nen Handgelenkbruch von Downhill-Rennen hinter mir

----------


## Dirtjumper III

Mit 14 hab ich mein ganzes Konfi-geld fürn Dirtbike ausgegeben. 

PS: bin noch 14, aber nur noch 198 Tage

----------


## Voiti

Mit 14 hab i mei erstes DH Rennen gwonnen *Stolz bin*
Und beim Dirten hab i gekonnt Heelklicker, One Hander to No Footer, Whips usw.
Aber bin ja erst seit 3 Wochen 15   

Fals die interresiert a Freund vo mir is jetzt a 15 der durt Dirten und kann scho Nothings, 360er, One Handed Full X-Up, Sucide No Hander usw.

----------


## Voiti

Fahr hald mal nach Plesching da kanst so ungefähr sehen was die andern alles können und dich dan einstufen

----------


## v1per

in plesching siehst weit ned alles von dem was die können 
musst mal paar videos anschaun von dennen. des packst nimma : D

----------


## Siento

do homma wenigstens an super nachwuchs 

 i kann grod amoi 180, no foot, one hand.......... :Frown:

----------


## BATMAN

Darf man mit 14 schon an Bundesligarennen teilnehmen?
Oder war des sowas wie der Locomotioncup? 

Edit:
Jetzt seh ich erst, dass ich auf nen ganz falschen Beitrag geantwortet hab und derjenige ja auch noch aus Austria kommt.
Würd mich aber trotzdem interessieren ob mittlerweile auch schon 14 jährige offiziell Rennen fahren dürfen.

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

Im MDC gibts seit dem Jahr sogar ne U13 Klasse ,die gehn derb ab die Zwerge,aber wenn sie hinfliegen geht des geheule los  .
Ich denk aber du wirst dih auf Downhill beziehen oder?
Ich bin auch scho mit 13 Downhillrennen gefahren,aber ned Locomotion-oder Playerscup,sondern so einzelne Rennen.

----------


## BATMAN

Was kann man denn für DH-Rennen mit 13 Jahren fähren?
Paßt man da eigentlich überhaupt schon auf nen DH-Radl 
Also nich das es nicht glaub, dass ihr schon so früh Rennen fahrts. Mich interessiert es einfach

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

Naja auf der Schwäbischen Alb gabs eins,da bin ich zweimal mitgefahren und noch was.
Des Bike,naja ich hatte n Giant-Fully(nein kein ATX,des wär ja geil gewesen ),des ich auf Downhill getrimmt hab,war nix besonderes,denn in dem Alter braucht ma eh nix Gutes,weil ma ja noch wächst und ned so gut fahren kann.
Hat auf jedenfall Spaß gemacht .
Kann ja mal Bilder reinstellen,wie ih nei erstes Downhillrennen fahr ,wenn des jemand sehen will.

----------


## pAz

bilder!!

BITTE BITTE,san sicha a gaudi!   

mfG

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

Ja OK ich schau,dass ich welche find  ,aber dann ned lachen

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

Oh nö,des wird nix,denn die Bilder zu mit der Digicam zu Fotografieren klappt ned(da werden die Bilder unscharf) und der scanner funktioniert a ned  ;naja aber die Bilder sinn wirklich lustig,hab sogar a Bild gefunden wo ich ein Giant ATX One fahr,der Größenvergleich allein schon zu ner alten Boxxer iss lustig.Oder auf einem wo ich in Todtnau fahr

----------


## Marco

mit 14 bin i snakeboard gfahrn : )


des steht übrigens zum verkauf: ein ashleypro (k.a.wie ma des schreibt  ) mit paragtisch  bindung (snowboardbindung)  neupreis war ca650 märker 1 a zustand -> intresse pm : )

----------


## Old Anonym

na ich hab jetzt einigermaßen gutes dirtbike ja ich werde nächste woche und übernächste woche auch mal 2dual races fahren einmal am 28. nach luckenwalde und am 4.-5.in belzig dual race habe bisjetzt glaub ick mein ganzes gekld in mein bike reingesteckt sind ca so 350 gewesen!

----------


## Wohli

Ich bin Skateboardgefahren, snowboarden angefangen, zum Musikmachen begonnen und hab mein erstes gscheites Bike bekommen, ein Rocky Mountain Blizzard

----------


## the rider

hi bin a 14 und bin am krippenstein race 04 3 wordn und bei meim ersten 4 cross race (war vorher no nie auf ana 4 cross bahn) hab i um 5 hundertstel des finale verpasst ! 
dropen tu ich aus ca.3meter viell.no a bissl drüber(mitm bighit) hab aba a ka problem mitm stuff aus 2 metta zu droppn mit ana schönen landung !wallrides kann i a ! dirt lines nimm i a so mittl große und tricks kann i no hand hofffentlich bald a suicide, no foot, one foot, one hand, seatgrab,x-up glaub scho das du gganz guat bist

----------


## Tom

Mit 14en Jahren hab ich dem Kaiser zugewinkt als er die Ringstraße langfuhr !!

----------


## klamsi

mit 14 hab i mei erstes radl umbracht  

mfg

----------


## Feindi

An so was kannst du dich noch erinnern?  Da hat ja mein Uropa noch in die Windeln gemacht

----------


## underground jump

ich glaub ich werd (bin leider erst elf)  so oft biken gehen wie ich kann

----------


## Old Anonym

bin erst 13 möcht aba n dirtbike....is bloß viel zu teuer und ich weiß net wo ich an ein günstiges komme  ! kann aber schon mit meinem dummen mtb nen one hander machen

----------


## Poison :)

edit: bädah schreibt niewieder was mit meinem nick

----------


## exkremento

a so einer bist du?  -hättest ja gleich sagen können

----------


## exkremento

oida is aber scho irgendwie zach, wenn man so schräg veranlagt ist, und sonen scheiss abzieht....  fuck.. so derb...

----------


## The Dude

Mit 14 bin ich noch Skateboard gefahren
Mit 16 dann aufgrund einiger Bänderrisse aufs Bike umgesattelt

----------


## Nikee

jo wie geil is de ontwort!!!

----------


## gecko

mit 14???? das ar die zeit wo wir so "jackass" videos gemacht haben...
bedeutet wir ham uns ur aufgeführt

----------


## Old Anonym

jo wo gibts billige dirtbikes hat einer ne ahnung? will mir auch eins zulegen

----------


## RookieatMoment

Ich hab die 14 noch nicht ereicht aber ich kann jetzt schon übelst gut mit meinem bike umgehen.P.S ich mach bunny hop,wheely und einen stopie und das mit 12 jahren :Cool:  :Big Grin:  :Cool:

----------


## q_FTS_p

> Ich hab die 14 noch nicht ereicht aber ich kann jetzt schon übelst gut mit meinem bike umgehen.
> P.S ich mach bunny hop,wheely und einen stopie und das mit 12 jahren


Du bist ja ein ganz toller!
Für die Meldung grabst du ernsthaft einen Thread von 2005 aus??

----------


## PBlunt

Mit 14 Jahren bin ich mit ein paar Freunden über einen Holzkicker gesprungen, und wir sind relativ hoch gekommen^^
Mein Bruder mit dem Moped hat dann aber alle übertrumpft^^

Dann noch sind wir auf ein paar Erdhügeln auf einer kleinen Bmx-Bahn im heftigen Pumptrack-Style gefahren und Wheelies und Bunnyhops hatte ich auch drauf^^

----------


## mgt-MAV

Mit 14 sind wir mit umgeschweißten Klapprädern und selbst gebauten oder aus alten Mofas ausgebauten Federgabeln rumgeheizt. Aber das war auch 1990 im schönen Osten.  :Smile:

----------


## Mathias

Ich hab da auch mit ein paar Freunden angefangen ein wenig zu skaten, kam dann aber schnell zum Biken  :Smile:

----------


## Biker753

> Du bist ja ein ganz toller!
> Für die Meldung grabst du ernsthaft einen Thread von 2005 aus??



Du bist als Pro vom Himmel gefallen oder wie?
Wahnsinn....

@RookieatMoment

Gut so lass dich ned unterkriegen und üb fleißig, jeder fängt mal klein an!!

----------


## tinnitus

Hab auf mein erstes richtiges MTB gespart.. -> Zeitungen austragen..  :Wink:

----------


## SpeedManica

Für die Schule gelernt und Zeit sinnlos verplempert vor der Kiste.  :Smile:

----------

